# My Little Mods For Our Outback



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Here they are.​


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

Pretty neat. What does the shore power monitor do for you?


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice mods. I especially like the dual toilet paper holder. We can't find a single place to mount the holder so we just leave the TP next to the sink. That holder would solve the problem and let you get it out of the way for baths and showers. Thanks for the pics.

Paul


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great mods Rainer!

My favorites are your removable tp holder, the hand soap bottle holder and your sock/undie drawers...three things we could definitely use!

Now, where did the tp holder and bottle holder come from??


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice. Some good ideas too!


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

NICE MODS!







I like the remotes.

I LOVE to see what people come up with. Always good ideas.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

My goodness - all that organization... Congratulations on jobs well done.

Keep in mind this is in an SOB, so some comments are gonna be head-scratchers.

We've done many of the same things, but not in an organized manner. When a need arose, we attempted to fill it. I really like your luminescent clock, BTW. We use similar drawers; DW has a large bank of them under the make-up vanity. There is no room for a chair there, anyway - she'd have to sit on the bed. Since she's not a real big user of makeup, thankfully, no problem. In the wardrobe/closet, I use some open-topped bins for underwear and socks. We make major use of plastic totes for stuff we drag around but shouldn't, like mass quantities of unorganized photos. They're also useful for sewer fittings, slunky, and such. I use a couple of dairy boxes for hoses and cords. I like being able to see what's in them.

Now, if I just had a good place for that darn satellite dish...

Sluggo


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

My favorite is: All of THEM!

I think I will do them all and not tell the DW where I got the ideas.

Rainer - what a cool name. Our Daughter is going to have twins and I am feeding her cool baby name options. LOL LOL


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Doug30506 said:


> Pretty neat. What does the shore power monitor do for you?


It let's me keep a constant eye on the voltage I'm getting into the TT. It works great with RV parks, my generator, and my house power via an extension cord while I'm filling it up to take another trip - this allows me to cool down the refridgerator/freeze and charge the batteries before I'm on the road.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Now, where did the tp holder and bottle holder come from?


The both came from Wal*Mart. I had another one of those bottle holders in the shower for liquid bath soap - that's before DW felt comfortable enough in taking showers in the TT. Now I've got the dispenser because we have to have my liquid soad, and her shampoo and conditioner.

Since I'm folically challenged, I don't need anything but that liquid soap. It beats trying to bend over and pick up a dropped soap bar in that little shower. Heck, I'd probably have to get out of the shower just to pick it up - and there's enough water on the floor without my wet heinie dripping all over the place (that's a visual)!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

FlashG said:


> Rainer - what a cool name.


I'm an emigre from Germany (over 50 years ago). It's a very common name there. It's pronounced RYE-ner.


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Cool mods


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Do the shower dispensers leak a little? I have always wondered.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

3ME said:


> Do the shower dispensers leak a little? I have always wondered.


The ones in the photograph are brand new, and have not undergone the full treatment, extended test yet. But since it's not a closed system, the top does not tightly fasten as to keep air in or out, I imagine they will work as good as the ones that are in our home shower, and have been there for about 10 years and have never leaked a drop.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Very Nice


----------



## ntputter17 (Aug 17, 2007)

raynardo said:


> Do the shower dispensers leak a little? I have always wondered.


The ones in the photograph are brand new, and have not undergone the full treatment, extended test yet. But since it's not a closed system, the top does not tightly fasten as to keep air in or out, I imagine they will work as good as the ones that are in our home shower, and have been there for about 10 years and have never leaked a drop.
[/quote]
Great mods and great presentation. These are some very good, simple ideas that really fill a need.
Thanks again...
Kirk


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Great ideas and thanks for posting.

I think we must have went to the same tech school.


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Great Mods! I'm off to Walmart later to look for the Dual TP hanger!

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Great Mods!! Thanks for posting pics!!


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

3ME said:


> Do the shower dispensers leak a little? I have always wondered.


I've used the dispensers at home for years and have never had a leak problem.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great Mods. I like the command center









Thor


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice mods







there is one that I would change if I were you. The hose, try to find the white hose, it my not be a big deal but using that old one verses a white one is flavor and or maybe contamination. Other then that the mods were good Idea's in all. I did like the drawers in the bath room that one I will do this week.


----------

